# Forum Awards



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Yea, stole this from the Heat board but its still fun. Just nominate who you think fits. 

MVP Award--Given to the Most Valuble Player to our team.
- DIRK


Most Improved Player--Given to the player who improved the most from last season to this season. 
- Diop


Defensive Player of the Year--Given to the best defensive player on the team. 
- Diop 


Sixth Man Award--Given to the best player who came off the bench. This player impacted games despite the fact that he didn't start the game.
- Stack


Shooter Award--Given to the best shooter on the team. 
- Jet, when hes on hes on. 


Most Worthless Player Award--Given to the player who has contributed the least this season when he possibly could have done more. This player basically wasted a seat on the bench.
- KVH. The most injured person in the league imo -_-


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

josh howard deserves some kind of award, the team looks lost when my boy doesn't play, after he returned from injury & dallas went on a tear.

Most Valuable Player on the IL for 20+ games
Howard


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

southeasy said:


> josh howard deserves some kind of award, the team looks lost when my boy doesn't play, after he returned from injury & dallas went on a tear.
> 
> Most Valuable Player on the IL for 20+ games
> Howard


The team did not look lost, we just sucked (very tired) and it wasn't only because of JHo. We missed Van Horn, Griffin, Harris and JHo. JHo is a big part of the team (second best player in the Mavs), but we would have been fine w/o him if the other injured players weren't injured.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

MVP Award - DIRK

Most Improved Player - Josh Howard (Compare his performance, and you'll see. His performance used to about the same levels as Marquis Daniels, but now he's way beyond Terry and Daniels.)

Defensive Player of the Year - D Armstrong or Adrian Griffin

Sixth Man Award - Jerry Stackhouse

Shooter Award - Dirk

Most Worthless Player Award - KVH


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

MVP Award - DIRK

Most Improved Player - Josh Howard - He hs become so much more consistent and I love how he worked on his jumpshot

Defensive Player of the Year - D Armstrong - He's a game changer especially if the opposing point guard is hurting us.

Sixth Man Award - Jerry Stackhouse

Shooter Award - Dirk - He did win the 3 point contest

Most Worthless Player Award - KVH


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

MVP Award--Given to the Most Valuble Player to our team.
Dirk


Most Improved Player--Given to the player who improved the most from last season to this season. 
Diop


Defensive Player of the Year--Given to the best defensive player on the team. 
Griff 


Sixth Man Award--Given to the best player who came off the bench. This player impacted games despite the fact that he didn't start the game.
Stack or Harris despite injuries


Shooter Award--Given to the best shooter on the team. 
Dirk


Most Worthless Player Award--Given to the player who has contributed the least this season when he possibly could have done more. This player basically wasted a seat on the bench.
Pavel


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

t1no said:


> The team did not look lost, we just sucked (very tired) and it wasn't only because of JHo. We missed Van Horn, Griffin, Harris and JHo. JHo is a big part of the team (second best player in the Mavs), but we would have been fine w/o him if the other injured players weren't injured.


they definitly did not look like championship contenders without howard, the team was struggling, still a great, high level team, but with a healthy j.ho. I got dallas going all the way.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

MVP Award: Dirk Nowitzki


Most Improved Player: DeSagana Diop

Defensive Player of the Year: 3-way tie (_Howard, Griffin and Diop)_

Sixth Man Award: Erick Dampier

Shooter Award: Jason Terry

Most Worthless Player Award: Keith Van Horn

----------------------------------- 

Best scrub/most surprising: DJ MBenga

Most surprising: Adrian Griffin

The Hustle Award: Darrell Armstrong

The Best Player named Josh: [strike]Marq[/strike] Josh Howard


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

southeasy said:


> they definitly did not look like championship contenders without howard, the team was struggling, still a great, high level team, but with a healthy j.ho. I got dallas going all the way.


Well of course, any championship conterder team missing a key player in the line up cannot win, but i still think we would have been fine w/o JHo if we had the other injured players back. You are forgetting that the Mavs are a very deep team.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

We could win, but Id definately want him there instead of NOT there


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Most Worthless Player Award: Doug Christie


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

VeN said:


> Yea, stole this from the Heat board but its still fun. Just nominate who you think fits.
> 
> MVP Award--Given to the Most Valuble Player to our team.
> - DIRK
> ...


 I have to agree just instead of best shooting I would put Dirk (3 point king lol) and for most worthless I would have to say Pavel Podkolzin the guy only played what 2 games?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

lol yeah, he played one game, the very last one. I don't know why KVH is ragged on...sure, he's injured a lot, but when he gets into the game he does make an impact, no denying that...he's only a couple inches shorter than Dirk, but KVH can definitely get that three to fall...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

after that game 1 against S.A., nobody deserves nothing...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

it wasnt that bad a loss. but a loss is a loss.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> after that game 1 against S.A., nobody deserves nothing...


The worst case scenario, you can move all of the players to "Most Worthless Player Award."

LOL...

"We have a special year.... For the 1st time in the history of NBA, we are announcing a 13-way tie for the 'Most Worthless Player Award'...."

LOL


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> after that game 1 against S.A., nobody deserves nothing...


LMFAO, true true.


----------

